# Maltese and Bichon - Will they get along?



## Amburn (May 31, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I do web design and have a few clients who are breeders. One of my clients is going to give me a bichon puppy. We're so excited. The puppies are due at the end of this month. Our little Cody is now over a year old. He's very loving and I don't think he'd hurt a flea, but I just don't know how he'll be with another dog. He has never really been around any other dogs. 

From what I read, there seem to be many similarities between Maltese and Bichon. Does anyone here have one of each? Can anyone shed any light? Any advice is appreciated.


Thanks so much!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

a member here, susan (msmagnolia), has malts and a bichon. from what she says they are a wonderful combo. :biggrin: 

congrats! :aktion033:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I have a nearly 13 year old bichon from a very good breeder in Virginia Beach. She has been a wonderful dog. We switched to the maltese because we wanted pups that would be small enough to fly with us. I find their personalities to be very, very similar. They are about the same on length of time to potty train. Their hair is different - more course and curly with the bichon and I think a slight bit harder to care for. The bichon is sturdier - you don't have to be quite as careful about handling. Our bichon has been quite healthy, but has a tendency to skin problems. I can high recommend the breed......


----------



## Amburn (May 31, 2007)

Thanks! Ms Magnolia - There seems to be a big variance on sizes of Bichons. I realize much of it has to do with breeding and their parents, but how big do they usually get? Our Cody is large for a Maltese - about 9 pounds. How much bigger is the Bichon?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I think they would get along beautifully. I was happy to see MsMagnolia reply....I knew she has both.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

My Jolie had been bred to be a show dog. She had longer legs than the breeder would have liked so that is why she was sold to us. I like her size because she isn't so low to the ground like some other bichons. For most of her life her weight has been around 11 pounds. My maltese are 5-6 pounds but Jolie seems like a giant compared to them. She is just a tad bit too tall to be able to get into a crate and ride under the seat on an airplane. She is still a small dog, but bichons are not in the toy category and compared to the maltese she is not a toy.....


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

My Sister in law has a Bichon, so I can tell you alittle about him & how he & Abbey get along. He is about 11 lbs and the happiest go lucky dog I've ever seen.  Never barks. He is very active, not much of a lap dog. Abbey does not get along with overly hyper dogs but Abbey loves him, I think because he is so laid back and seems to know when the little princess (Abbey) has had enough!  Abbey is almost 5 lbs & he seems to look so big compared to her. He is adorable :wub: & I wouldn't hesitate one minute on taking him if my Sister in law ever had to rehome him!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I lost my Bichon, Lacie, in September a year ago - she got along fine with the malts - until she became too old... and deaf and sickly near the end. But I guess anyone would be grouchy at that point.

Lacie was a hefty girl - 18lbs at her "fighting weight" but grew to about 25 lbs in her last few years. She always "mothered" Archie - which was so sweet :wub: And even though she never really warmed up to Abbey, they learned to stay away from each other.

I think a Bichon would be a wonderful addition to your family - they are so sweet and such happy little dogs.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

My parents have a bichon, Daisy, and her and Lilly get along great! Susan is right, the bichons are definitely much more sturdy. Daisy is a much more solid dog than Lilly! I think Daisy is about 10lbs and my mom is able to fly with her in the cabin. She has been an amazing dog and has been mostly healthy. She did have kidney stones or bladder stones (I can't remember which) when she was around 1.5 years old and she had to have surgery but ever since then she has been 100% healthy. I'm sure a bichon will make a great addition to your family!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Sounds like a perfect match! From everything I have heard, Bichons are very similar to Maltese.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Congrats it will be fun! Please just make sure they are reputable breeders. My parents have a Bichon named Andre, Perri's "cousin Andre" and he's very good with Perri. Perri goes to their house while I'm at work and they keep each other company. Perri is very playful, and is constantly jumping on him, pulling on his hair, barking in his face, etc just trying to get Andre to play with him, as Andre is the laziest dog I've ever seen. Andre just stands there and puts up with it. All dogs are individuals, so just make sure you find one with a personality suitable to your needs. Here's a pic of him at their double bday party in August:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

That picture of Andre is fantastic. I used to keep Jolie's hair longer, but as she has gotten older she is less thrilled with the grooming ritual, so I keep her shorter. I miss those days of that rounded bichon head and legs.......


----------



## CocosMom (May 7, 2007)

> Congrats it will be fun! Please just make sure they are reputable breeders. My parents have a Bichon named Andre, Perri's "cousin Andre" and he's very good with Perri. Perri goes to their house while I'm at work and they keep each other company. Perri is very playful, and is constantly jumping on him, pulling on his hair, barking in his face, etc just trying to get Andre to play with him, as Andre is the laziest dog I've ever seen. Andre just stands there and puts up with it. All dogs are individuals, so just make sure you find one with a personality suitable to your needs. Here's a pic of him at their double bday party in August:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is an adorable pictures of Andre!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Aww thanks! He's my wooly bear and is like my second dog bc I take care of him so much when they're gone, and am in charge of everything when it comes to him--vet appts, groomer appts, food ordering, meds, etc.. I don't know a lot about the breed, but from what I've read he seems to be the exact opposite in most ways. They're supposed to be lively, intellient, and obedient, and he's the biggest couch potato, not so bright, and very stubborn LOL. He's also very naughty, and very attached to my stepfather. He just mopes around my house when I have him while they're out of town bc he misses him so much. But he is just the absolute sweetest thing despite all of his shortcomings, and I can't help but love him. :wub:


----------



## Amburn (May 31, 2007)

Wow! Thanks for all the informative info everyone! My only concern now is his size! I know it really shouldn't matter, but we don't live in a huge house - only about 1000 square feet. I don't know if I want a dog that could possibly get up to 20 pounds. I may need to re-consider this. 

Maybe I should just break down and get another Maltese - which is what I REALLY want. But, my hubby is just having a hard time with the $$$$ for another Maltese. I try to explain to him ... at least we don't have to put the dogs through college. hehe! :biggrin:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Well Andre weighs about 12.5 pounds. I just looked and the AKC does not have a weight standard for them. I found another site, bichonfrise.org, that says they normally range from 10-18 pounds. If this is a good breeder who knows her lines well, she can probably tell you if they are expected to be on the smaller side of that range. I wish you luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## Baxterzmom (Nov 18, 2005)

I have Baxter and when he was 9 months old we got Bella a small maltese then we got Cowboy and Pistol from Maltese Rescue. Bella gets along with every one - Baxter loves Bella and is good with the pair of maltese we adopted they on the other hand love Bella but dont like Baxter - they bark in his face and Cowboy tries to hump him which really ticks Baxter off but he is such a loving dog - I am the alpha and they follow me around on my heels all the time - they are in their baskets sleeping in their day beds if I move they are all up and follow me - I can not even have a shower or go to the bathroom without an audience. I think a female might be easier and perhaps if Baxter (bichon) was female the boys would love him/her. They never fight but they do bark/growl at Baxter - he on the other hand has never barked or growled at any of them. OH in the doggie kingdom Bella is boss she is also the smallest and youngest.

When I got Bella she weighed 1lb 6 ounces and was 13 weeks old - Baxter followed her everywhere he just did not know what to make of her and I watched him like a hawk but never any problem.


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

My parents have two bichons. Sophie and the bichons were best friends. She loved spending time with her cousins and when I moved out here, my dad brought the male bichon to visit when she was sick. Sophie was so happy to see him, it was amazing to see her spark come back to her. 

Just from my experience with them, I think they will get along.


----------

